# My pictures with my bf



## Savvy_lover (Jun 16, 2007)

now that hes gone its the only thing i can look at. excuse my makeupless.




there are 2 more in my other thread..."heart broken after my bf left"

its hk disney and my room. not as big as the disney world but fun..


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2007)

cute!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 16, 2007)

you guys are cute


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cute! Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you guys are cute thx u guys i ll put on more soon!!!


----------



## prettypretty (Jun 16, 2007)

lovely pics!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 16, 2007)

I embedded your pics

you both look so cute together!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 16, 2007)

you look cute !


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh, you both look so lovely,and in love, and so incredibly happy together!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 16, 2007)

I hope you enjoyed HK Disney.


----------



## Pulchritudinous (Jun 16, 2007)

Awh you both do look so cute, natural smiles and all that...

At first i thought you were trying to disguise yourself as Buzz Lightyear, but then i scrolled down a bit more haha.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 16, 2007)

You make a cute couple.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 16, 2007)

Awww how cute


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 17, 2007)

You guys make such a cute couple!! You are so beautiful too!! Is that your mom and your little bro?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 17, 2007)

you guys look gorgeous!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 17, 2007)

thx u guys, i ll make sure i tell my baby u think hes makes a cute couple with me





Originally Posted by *Pulchritudinous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awh you both do look so cute, natural smiles and all that...
At first i thought you were trying to disguise yourself as Buzz Lightyear, but then i scrolled down a bit more haha.

haha NO i m not Buzz



in fact i dun want to be him . he was so mean to me in disney land pulling my hat and stuff. and he took my bf with him after the picture was taken!!! just held his head and walked away. fom now on i ll stop buying anything with buzz on it !





Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You guys make such a cute couple!! You are so beautiful too!! Is that your mom and your little bro? thx ~!! very few ppl have told me i even look good. most of them especially guys tells me i look horrible!yes its my mom and brother. my evil little brother! he is starting to have small pimples over his left face becoz he doesnt wash his face . hes 12 afterall , know not enough to care for his skin. now i have to take the job of saving his face


----------



## Aprill (Jun 17, 2007)

how sweet


----------



## MindySue (Jun 17, 2007)

what!?? you're so pretty and petite, who would ever say you look horrible.


----------



## Bikz (Jun 17, 2007)

nice couple &lt;3

I want so bad to go to Disneyland,my friend has and she said it's cool ^^

~


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 17, 2007)

you guys looked like you has tons of fun!


----------



## Pulchritudinous (Jun 17, 2007)

I think buzz may have a thing for your bloke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

People dressed up tend to freak me out anyway i dunno what they gonna do next and they know to pounce on you if you got that 'I'm not sure about this guy' look smacked on your face, which i always doooo.

*runaway*

I didn't realise your Buzz was a dressed up man though haha i thought it was still statue thing.


----------



## ivette (Jun 17, 2007)

S.L.,

you look very nice in the pics. i enjoyed seeing them.

thank-you


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 18, 2007)

I want to go back to Disney World! Awww! &gt;_&lt;


----------



## MissOli (Jun 18, 2007)

woot? don't listen to those guys I guess they haven't seen themselves in the mirror



U look fab girl! And don't let anyone else tell u that u don't!!!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what!?? you're so pretty and petite, who would ever say you look horrible. Originally Posted by *MissOli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif woot? don't listen to those guys I guess they haven't seen themselves in the mirror



U look fab girl! And don't let anyone else tell u that u don't!!! thx you both look so pretty too!! "snygga tjejer"

Originally Posted by *Bikz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nice couple &lt;3I want so bad to go to Disneyland,my friend has and she said it's cool ^^

~

it is cool !i played space mountain for 4 times!!!!

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you guys looked like you has tons of fun! We DID!! best is space mountain !~the disney show is also good!! omg the 4D show is excellent too!!!!!! i loved it !
Originally Posted by *Pulchritudinous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think buzz may have a thing for your bloke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
People dressed up tend to freak me out anyway i dunno what they gonna do next and they know to pounce on you if you got that 'I'm not sure about this guy' look smacked on your face, which i always doooo.

*runaway*

I didn't realise your Buzz was a dressed up man though haha i thought it was still statue thing.

he better dont.. but hes so short maybe he was a gurl . in that case AHHHH i ll go back just to kill her!

Originally Posted by *ivette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif S.L.,you look very nice in the pics. i enjoyed seeing them.

thank-you





thank you too



i like to share pictures when i can not often tho coz i dun have a digital camera i had to scan them and it can take quite long!~

Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to go back to Disney World! Awww! &gt;_&lt; haha me too if for free~!


----------



## EevaLeena (Jun 18, 2007)

kyaaaa u two are so cuute!

lovely!^^


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 18, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## Barbette (Jun 18, 2007)

Ohhh you have the cÃºtest smile!!!

Looks like you had a fun time


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Babette Pardoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohhh you have the cÃºtest smile!!!Looks like you had a fun time





it was quite fun but the disney land in hk isnt completely built yet theyre gonna start the phrase 2 soon i will go again when it is finished. hopefully with my baby again


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 19, 2007)

awww cute


----------



## Manda (Jun 19, 2007)

Aww, very cute pics, Im glad you guys had fun at Disney!


----------



## chocobon (Jun 19, 2007)

You look so cute together!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 20, 2007)

Those are really good pictures!! You two make a cute couple


----------



## princessmich (Jun 28, 2007)

You're cute together


----------

